# 4310 Lamp Indicator



## Mick W (Jun 1, 2010)

My tractor starts up, runs and will move forward but once the tractor stops at any point in time it will not move again, forward or backwards. Front bucket and backhoe work fine. The indicator code comes up flash, and then 3 long flashes. Wondering if anyone out there knows what that means. Appreciate any help. 

Mick W


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

It comes up as a code for the valve output to forward or reverse coil. The calcuated value for the coil resistance exceeds tthe valid range due to open or short.
The first thing I would do is crawl under the tractor and look for wires pulled out of the connectors on the right side under the pedals. Lets hope that it is a easy fix. What were you doing when the tractor stopped moving?


----------



## Mick W (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I was going through some pretty heavy brush, picking up a huge pile of dead branches with some forks on the front bucket. While in the middle of the pile it shut down like I had gotten off my seat. Once again I appreciate the response. 

Mick W


----------

